# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  ردیابی یک لپ تاپ با ادرس مک

## fmka2f

سلام
نمیدونم سوالمو جای درستی پرسیدم یا نه....لپ تاپ من دزدیده شده.من ادرس مک وایرلس لپ تاپو دارم میخواستم بدونم اگه لپ تاپ به اینترنت وصل شه ایا راهی وجود داره که من بتونم ردیابیش کنم؟پلیس فتا چی؟با داشتن ادرس مک و سریال دستگاه میتونن کاری کنن؟

----------


## mhsaleh

مک آدرس به هیچ وجه کمکی در ردیابی لپ تاپتان نخواهد کرد.

----------


## silverfox

فکر نکنم بشه مگر اینکه یه مکان خاص باشه مثلا توی دانشگاه دزدیده شده باشه و طرف همونجا ازش استفاده کنه چون توی سایر شبکه ها مثلا شبکه خصوصی طرف، isp ،مک router طرف رو می بینه نه laptop رو.
پ.ن گوشی دوست من رو جلوی کانکس پلیس دزدیدن، خونه دزده رو پیدا کرد طرف سابقه دزدی اینجوری هم داشته بازم پلیس کاری نکرد گفتیم همراه اول و ایرانسل و اینا از طریق سریال گوشی یه کاری می کنه اونام کاری نکردن تازه مورد شما که ازینم پیچیده تره

----------


## fmka2f

پس چرا پليس فتا اينقدر اصرار داشت كه اگه ادرس مك رو بياريد ميتونيم كاري كنيم واستون

----------


## als_1360

به صورت خیلی حرفه ای و با استفاده از روترهای آی اس پی ها و نرم افزارهای باز کننده پکت ها  می تونن ردیابی کنن.

----------


## cybercoder

نامه میزنن به تمام ISP ها که MAC شما رو Trace کنن.

----------


## silverfox

isp که مک روتر رو می بینه به مک کلاینتای اون شبکه چطوری دسترسی داره؟

----------

